# Colloquio Meloni-Zelensky per sistemi di difesa aerea. Putin: stop petrolio a chi usa price cap.



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Zelensky, su Twitter, dopo un colloquio telefonico con la Meloni ha dichiarato di averla ringraziata per la solidarietà ed il supporto all'Ucraina.
Zelensky ha lodato lo stanziamento del governo italiano di ulteriori 10 milioni di euro in aiuti.
La Presidente del Consiglio avrebbe informato Zelensky che si starebbe valutando la questione della fornitura di sistemi di difesa aerea a protezione dei cieli ucraini. Zelensky ha riferito anche di aver discusso con la Meloni del piano di pace.

Zelensky è stato invitato a Roma dal governo.

*Nel frattempo Putin firma un decreto: da febbraio stop esportazioni di petrolio ai paesi con price cap.*


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

La Meloni su Twitter ha scritto di aver rinnovato il sostegno del Governo italiano all’Ucraina di aver ribadito il massimo impegno dell’Italia per ogni azione utile per arrivare ad una pace giusta. 
La Meloni ha confermato l’intenzione di recarsi a Kiev di aver invitato Zelensky a Roma.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Che trash


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Colonia eravamo e colonia siamo.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Dicembre 2022)

Spero per gli ucraini di no, conoscendo la preparazione del nostro esercito e la sua strumentazione, i russi potrebbero agilmente colpire il palazzo presidenziale di Kiev


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Spero per gli ucraini di no, conoscendo la preparazione del nostro esercito e la sua strumentazione, i *russi potrebbero agilmente colpire il palazzo presidenziale di Kiev *



Sarebbe un peccato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2022)

Non apriamo mille topic sulla guerra.

Chiudo gli altri, per ora teniamo questo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2022)

Come sempre la realtà si scontra alle inutili promesse elettorali 

No aiuto a Kiev, via GreenPass, addio Covid, accise della benzina, MES, Migranti, ecc ecc tutte cose che sono ancora lì esattamente come nel governo precedente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *No aiuto a Kiev*



Eh?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come sempre la realtà si scontra alle inutili promesse elettorali
> 
> No aiuto a Kiev, via GreenPass, addio Covid, accise della benzina, MES, Migranti, ecc ecc tutte cose che sono ancora lì esattamente come nel governo precedente.


Per raccogliere voti manca solo il "chiu pilu pe tutti"


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh?


A me della politica frega zero e non seguo da anni ( non ho neanche votato) ma leggendovi mi pare di capire che chi li ha votati credeva che l aiuto dei cattivoni comunisti a Kiev non avvenisse più. No?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come sempre la realtà si scontra alle inutili promesse elettorali
> 
> No aiuto a Kiev, via GreenPass, addio Covid, accise della benzina, MES, Migranti, ecc ecc tutte cose che sono ancora lì esattamente come nel governo precedente.



Ma c’è ancora qualcuno che crede alle promesse fatte in campagna elettorale?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A me della politica frega zero e non seguo da anni ( non ho neanche votato) ma leggendovi mi pare di capire che chi li ha votati credeva che l aiuto dei cattivoni comunisti a Kiev non avvenisse più. No?



No.
Hai leggermente confuso il programma di politica estera della Meloni con quello di Bonelli e Fratoianni.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come sempre la realtà si scontra alle inutili promesse elettorali
> 
> No aiuto a Kiev, via GreenPass, addio Covid, accise della benzina, MES, Migranti, ecc ecc tutte cose che sono ancora lì esattamente come nel governo precedente.


La Meloni ha sempre ribadito il si alle armi a Kiev.
Il green pass è stato abolito. Mes non verrà di certo usato e sulla ratifica al momento non si dice nulla. Migranti arriverà un decreto sicurezza a breve


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come sempre la realtà si scontra alle inutili promesse elettorali
> 
> No aiuto a Kiev, via GreenPass, addio Covid, accise della benzina, MES, Migranti, ecc ecc tutte cose che sono ancora lì esattamente come nel governo precedente.



Veramente lei non ha mai detto nulla, anzi, proprio sulla guerra il suo pensiero è stato molto chiaro.
Forse il "no aiuto a kiev" l'hai sentito da beppe Sala, non certamente dalla Meloni 
Lollo confuso.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *La Meloni ha sempre ribadito il si alle armi a Kiev.*
> Il green pass è stato abolito. Mes non verrà di certo usato e sulla ratifica al momento non si dice nulla. Migranti arriverà un decreto sicurezza a breve



Vero, spero solo che non diventi troppo “democristiana” per farsi “accettare” dai soliti noti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2022)

*Putin firma decreto: da febbraio stop esportazioni di petrolio ai paesi con price cap.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky, su Twitter, dopo un colloquio telefonico con la Meloni ha dichiarato di averla ringraziata per la solidarietà ed il supporto all'Ucraina.
> Zelensky ha lodato lo stanziamento del governo italiano di ulteriori 10 milioni di euro in aiuti.
> La Presidente del Consiglio avrebbe informato Zelensky che si starebbe valutando la questione della fornitura di sistemi di difesa aerea a protezione dei cieli ucraini. Zelensky ha riferito anche di aver discusso con la Meloni del piano di pace.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A me della politica frega zero e non seguo da anni ( non ho neanche votato) ma leggendovi mi pare di capire che chi li ha votati credeva che l aiuto dei cattivoni comunisti a Kiev non avvenisse più. No?


FDI ha votato sempre per le armi a Kiev, solo che all'inizio della guerra la Meloni diceva di non essere d'accordo con queste sanzioni, salvo poi cambiare idea durante l'estate nei vari comizi dicendo che avrebbe seguito la politica estera di Draghi. Comunque tra i grandi partiti non c'erano alternative, in merito alla guerra. Poi diciamo che anche chi promette, come dici tu, poi è costretto a cambiare idea ed i partiti dello scorso governo hanno cambiato idea 100000 volte. Infatti, io non ho votato.


----------



## sunburn (27 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vero, spero solo che non diventi troppo “democristiana” per farsi “accettare” dai soliti noti.


Più democristiana di dire “lo ratifico, ma non lo uso” è difficile. 
Comunque la questione è un’altra: se servono 100 euro e non hai 100 euro, in qualche modo devi trovarli. Tasse o MES. Alternative non ce ne sono. 
Speriamo che riescano a non trovarsi nella situazione di aver bisogno di quei 100 euro ma, qualora non dovessero riuscirci, sarebbe sciocco mantenere il punto sul MES(e non credo lo farebbero). L’alternativa sarebbero nuove tasse, quindi alla fine…

PS: non venitemi a raccontare la favoletta del taglio delle spese inutili.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky, su Twitter, dopo un colloquio telefonico con la Meloni ha dichiarato di averla ringraziata per la solidarietà ed il supporto all'Ucraina.
> Zelensky ha lodato lo stanziamento del governo italiano di ulteriori 10 milioni di euro in aiuti.
> La Presidente del Consiglio avrebbe informato Zelensky che si starebbe valutando la questione della fornitura di sistemi di difesa aerea a protezione dei cieli ucraini. Zelensky ha riferito anche di aver discusso con la Meloni del piano di pace.
> 
> ...



La vera notizia è che abbiamo dei sistemi di difesa aerea, e che funzionano!


----------



## pazzomania (27 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin firma decreto: da febbraio stop esportazioni di petrolio ai paesi con price cap.*


Che trashata questa del price cap


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> FDI ha votato sempre per le armi a Kiev, solo che all'inizio della guerra la Meloni diceva di non essere d'accordo con queste sanzioni, salvo poi cambiare idea durante l'estate nei vari comizi dicendo che avrebbe seguito la politica estera di Draghi. Comunque tra i grandi partiti non c'erano alternative, in merito alla guerra. Poi diciamo che anche chi promette, come dici tu, poi è costretto a cambiare idea ed i partiti dello scorso governo hanno cambiato idea 100000 volte. Infatti, io non ho votato.


A ecco, allora non me lo sono sognato


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La vera notizia è che *abbiamo dei sistemi di difesa *aerea, e che funzionano!



Forse in comodato…


----------



## Swaitak (27 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin firma decreto: da febbraio stop esportazioni di petrolio ai paesi con price cap.*


Ottimo almeno non lo paghiamo il doppio per vie traverse. Ah no lo pagheremo il triplo probabilmente dagli amici dromedari


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky, su Twitter, dopo un colloquio telefonico con la Meloni ha dichiarato di averla ringraziata per la solidarietà ed il supporto all'Ucraina.
> Zelensky ha lodato lo stanzia
> mento del governo italiano di ulteriori 10 milioni di euro in aiuti.
> La Presidente del Consiglio avrebbe informato Zelensky che si starebbe valutando la questione della fornitura di sistemi di difesa aerea a protezione dei cieli ucraini. Zelensky ha riferito anche di aver discusso con la Meloni del piano di pace.
> ...



Povera Italia

Giorgia per aspera ad Aspen Meloni


----------



## fabri47 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque è incredibile che nessuno dall'opposizione, nemmeno per finta, vota contro le armi in Ucraina. L'unica possibile opzione, in tal senso, era Italexit e co che per fortuna di FDI non è arrivato in parlamento. Giorgia con questa finta opposizione potrà governare per anni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A ecco, allora non me lo sono sognato



E invece sì, Fabri ti ha appena scritto che sull'invio di armi ha sempre appoggiato l'Ucraina, prima e durante la campagna elettorale. Il cambio di idea era sulle sanzioni alla Russia, prima della campagna elettorale.

Lascia stare va Lollo


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Povera Italia
> 
> Giorgia per aspera ad Aspen Meloni



Governare non è facile come fare opposizione.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque è incredibile che nessuno *dall'opposizione*, nemmeno per finta, vota contro le armi in Ucraina. L'unica possibile opzione, in tal senso, era Italexit e co che per fortuna di FDI non è arrivato in parlamento. Giorgia con questa finta opposizione potrà governare per anni.



Quale opposizione? La politica estera mica la decide il nostro Governo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2022)

.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Io rimango dell'opinione comunque che la Meloni delle origini non veda Putin come un nemico. Prima della guerra non ne ha mai parlato male e nel 2014 andò addirittura contro le sanzioni in un intervento in parlamento. Poi è chiaro che il partito appoggi gli USA per primi ed è costretta a fare così, ma penso che la sua visione sia vedere gli Stati Uniti che collaborino con la Russia e senza le sanzioni.

Pure la Lega, per dire, è pro-Russia, ma essendo al potere vota contro di loro e a favore degli ucraini. Forza Italia poi è la dimostrazione più lampante che la posizione pro-Ucraina è una costrizione per andare al potere. Un po' come M5S e Lega che al governo insieme assicuravano sulla permanenza all'euro insomma.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A me della politica frega zero e non seguo da anni ( non ho neanche votato) ma leggendovi mi pare di capire che chi li ha votati credeva che l aiuto dei cattivoni comunisti a Kiev non avvenisse più. No


ma se fino alle elezioni avevi gli occhi a cuoricino per i five-stars!!!


----------



## fabri47 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quale opposizione? La politica estera mica la decide il nostro Governo.


Ovvio che no, ma il voto contro essendo non dannoso lo potrebbero fare per "recita". Nemmeno quello. E sia chiaro, sono l'ultima persona al mondo a voler rivedere M5S al governo con il PD, renziani e feccia varia.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che no, ma il voto contro essendo non dannoso lo potrebbero fare per "recita". Nemmeno quello. E sia chiaro, sono l'ultima persona al mondo a voler rivedere M5S al governo con il PD, renziani e feccia varia.



Dagli USA non sarebbe gradita nemmeno la recita.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque è incredibile che nessuno dall'opposizione, nemmeno per finta, vota contro le armi in Ucraina. L'unica possibile opzione, in tal senso, era Italexit e co che per fortuna di FDI non è arrivato in parlamento. Giorgia con questa finta opposizione potrà governare per anni.



Ma credere che tutti in fondo, siano semplicemente convinti che lasciare l'Ucraina nelle mani della Russia sarebbe una mossa sbagliata, è follia allo stato puro vero?

Il rasoio di Occam bisogna per forza buttarlo nell' indifferenziata, mi sa.

Bisogna per forza pensare a chissà che, e sopratutto che l'opposizione in quanto opposizione debba per forza votare contro il governo in carica


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma se fino alle elezioni avevi gli occhi a cuoricino per i five-stars!!!


Te non mi parlare più che sono ancora incazzato


----------



## fabri47 (27 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma credere che tutti in fondo, siano semplicemente convinti che lasciare l'Ucraina nelle mani della Russia sarebbe una mossa sbagliata, è follia allo stato puro vero?
> 
> Il rasoio di Occam bisogna per forza buttarlo nell' indifferenziata, mi sa.
> 
> Bisogna per forza pensare a chissà che, e sopratutto che l'opposizione in quanto opposizione debba per forza votare contro il governo in carica


No, un vero leader semplicemente esorterebbe gli USA alla soluzione diplomatica. Io non tifo nè per la Russia e nè per gli Ucraini. Che poi, seriamente, mettiamo che i russi sono brutti e cattivi, ma vi immaginate cosa succederebbe con la vittoria dei nazisti ucraini che sono degli animali? Sarebbe un problema così grave che gli USA, a tal punto, si schiereranno contro a lungo andare e diventerebbero loro il nemico. Io in tutte le interviste che ho sentito dei funzionari ucraini, dicevano che loro vogliono vincere e basta, se gli parli di pace diventano matti.


----------



## danjr (27 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky, su Twitter, dopo un colloquio telefonico con la Meloni ha dichiarato di averla ringraziata per la solidarietà ed il supporto all'Ucraina.
> Zelensky ha lodato lo stanziamento del governo italiano di ulteriori 10 milioni di euro in aiuti.
> La Presidente del Consiglio avrebbe informato Zelensky che si starebbe valutando la questione della fornitura di sistemi di difesa aerea a protezione dei cieli ucraini. Zelensky ha riferito anche di aver discusso con la Meloni del piano di pace.
> 
> ...


Stavolta la vedo grigia per noi.. a breve scoppia anche la grana a due passi da noi


----------



## danjr (27 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Veramente lei non ha mai detto nulla, anzi, proprio sulla guerra il suo pensiero è stato molto chiaro.
> Forse il "no aiuto a kiev" l'hai sentito da beppe Sala, non certamente dalla Meloni
> Lollo confuso.


Nomina tutti ma non Beppe Sala per favore, non lo reggo


----------



## pazzomania (27 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No, un vero leader semplicemente esorterebbe gli USA alla soluzione diplomatica. Io non tifo nè per la Russia e nè per gli Ucraini. Che poi, seriamente, mettiamo che i russi sono brutti e cattivi, ma vi immaginate cosa succederebbe con la vittoria dei nazisti ucraini che sono degli animali? Sarebbe un problema così grave che gli USA, a tal punto, si schiereranno contro a lungo andare e diventerebbero loro il nemico. Io in tutte le interviste che ho sentito dei funzionari ucraini, dicevano che loro vogliono vincere e basta, se gli parli di pace diventano matti.



Ma chissenefrega dell'Ucraina.

Semplicemente non deve passare la Russia.

Vanno arginate sul nascere tutte queste robe da secoli passati 

Se tutti ragionassero come ragionano gli pseudo pacifisti che girano oggi, avremmo assolutamente l' effetto contrario.
Fregarsene è il battito d' ali della farfalla che porterà allo tsunami.

Chiunque porti guerra vicini ai paesi civilizzati, dove NESSUNO, russi normali compresi, vuole morire per ste robe, va trattato con severità.
Non per fargli del male, ma se non vogliamo tornare DAVVERO alla guerra ( mi fa paura solo a pensarci) vanno tarpate immediatamente le ali a qualunque istinto bellicoso.

Egoisticamente, si scannino dove vogliono nel mondo, l'importante è che vadano da ovest verso est a farlo, e non il contrario come sta accadendo oggi.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma chissenefrega dell'Ucraina.
> 
> Semplicemente non deve passare la Russia.
> 
> ...


La guerra esiste da anni in Ucraina, l'unica cosa che è cambiata è che la Russia è intervenuta per il mancato rispetto di Zelensky degli accordi di Minsk.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La guerra esiste da anni in Ucraina, l'unica cosa che è cambiata è che la Russia è intervenuta per il mancato rispetto di Zelensky degli accordi di Minsk.



Diciamo che è stata una guerra provocata non 1, non 2, ma 4-5-6-7-8 volte fino a quando non è scoppiato il conflitto definitivo.
Ma gli ucrainomani non l'ammetteranno mai


----------



## pazzomania (27 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La guerra esiste da anni in Ucraina, l'unica cosa che è cambiata è che la Russia è intervenuta per il mancato rispetto di Zelensky degli accordi di Minsk.



Ecco, vada ad intervenire in Cecenia, Siria, Afghanistan, dove vuole.
Ma l'avvicinarsi a casa mia, mi inquieta.

Benissimo che glielo facciano capire, io alla prima minaccia nucleare avrei decuplicato i missili atomici ai loro confini.

A te inquieta che chi ti ha minacciato venga offeso, a me inquieta essere minacciato.

Ognuno ha le sue inquietudini


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è stata una guerra provocata non 1, non 2, ma 4-5-6-7-8 volte fino a quando non è scoppiato il conflitto definitivo.
> Ma gli ucrainomani non l'ammetteranno mai



A me sembra innegabile che la guerra sia anche conseguenza (forse proprio voluta) di politiche troppo espansive dei soliti noti.


----------



## sunburn (27 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è stata una guerra provocata non 1, non 2, ma 4-5-6-7-8 volte fino a quando non è scoppiato il conflitto definitivo.


“Ha iniziato prima lui” non funziona neanche all’asilo, eh.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Dicembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> “Ha iniziato prima lui” non funziona neanche all’asilo, eh.



Infatti mica l'ho scritto come giustificazione.
Ma fare tanto i verginelli anche no


----------



## ignaxio (27 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No, un vero leader semplicemente esorterebbe gli USA alla soluzione diplomatica. *Io non tifo nè per la Russia e nè per gli Ucraini*. Che poi, seriamente, mettiamo che i russi sono brutti e cattivi, ma vi immaginate cosa succederebbe con la vittoria dei nazisti ucraini che sono degli animali? Sarebbe un problema così grave che gli USA, a tal punto, si schiereranno contro a lungo andare e diventerebbero loro il nemico. Io in tutte le interviste che ho sentito dei funzionari ucraini, dicevano che loro vogliono vincere e basta, se gli parli di pace diventano matti.


Ma se appena a inizio thread hai scritto che non sarebbe un peccato se i “*russi potrebbero agilmente colpire il palazzo presidenziale di Kiev” *

non capisco perché ribadire equità, non c’è nulla di male a tifare Russia eh.. visto che all’opposizione nessuno lo fa! Non devi governare per essere politicamente corretto.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Pavel Antov, il deputato russo - che criticò l'invasione dell’Ucraina - è morto cadendo da una finestra in India.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Dicembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ma se appena a inizio thread hai scritto che non sarebbe un peccato se i “*russi potrebbero agilmente colpire il palazzo presidenziale di Kiev” *
> 
> non capisco perché ribadire equità, non c’è nulla di male a tifare Russia eh.. visto che all’opposizione nessuno lo fa! Non devi governare per essere politicamente corretto.


Dove ho scritto questo? Riporti un virgolettato che io non ho per nulla scritto.


----------



## ignaxio (27 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dove ho scritto questo? Riporti un virgolettato che io non ho per nulla scritto.


Hai ragione! Era Blu71


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pavel Antov, il deputato russo - che criticò l'invasione dell’Ucraina - è morto cadendo da una finestra in India.



Si tratta sicuramente di suicidio


----------



## fabri47 (27 Dicembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Hai ragione! Era Blu71


Ok. Diciamo però che se depongono Zelensky, non mi dispiacerebbe la cosa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pavel Antov, il deputato russo - che criticò l'invasione dell’Ucraina - è morto cadendo da una finestra in India.



Eh beh, le materie prima costano, soprattutto il polonjo.
Una spintarella è sempre gratis


----------



## ignaxio (27 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ok. Diciamo però che se depongono Zelensky, non mi dispiacerebbe la cosa.


E se depongono Putin?


----------



## pazzomania (27 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La guerra esiste da anni in Ucraina, l'unica cosa che è cambiata è che la Russia è intervenuta per il mancato rispetto di Zelensky degli accordi di Minsk.



Certo, l' Ucraina tra un pò non ha manco più un edificio in piedi, non vedeva l'ora sicuramente di suicidarsi per far un favore a nonno Biden o a chissà chi altro.

Pensare che sia un' aggressione del tutto immotivata ( sicuramente esagerata) e che certi soggetti smaniosi di "fare le storia" stiano conducendo una semplicissima guerra imperialista d' altri tempi, è troppo ovvio... c è sicuramente qualche ragionamento cervellotico dietro, come sempre!


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ma se appena a inizio thread hai scritto che non sarebbe un peccato se i “*russi potrebbero agilmente colpire il palazzo presidenziale di Kiev” *
> 
> non capisco perché ribadire equità, non c’è nulla di male a tifare Russia eh.. visto che all’opposizione nessuno lo fa! Non devi governare per essere politicamente corretto.




Sarebbe il caso di leggere bene.
Non lo ha scritto @fabri47, e nemmeno io ma @7vinte in modo assolutamente ironico ed io ho commentato la sua frase in modo altrettanto ironico.


----------



## Kayl (27 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pavel Antov, il deputato russo - che criticò l'invasione dell’Ucraina - è morto cadendo da una finestra in India.


Sono l’unico che ha pensato alla celebre scena della finestra sul balcone in Ace Ventura?


----------



## ignaxio (27 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe il caso di leggere bene.
> Non lo ha scritto @fabri47, e nemmeno io ma @7vinte in modo assolutamente ironico ed io ho commentato la sua frase in modo altrettanto ironico.


Non penso proprio che eri ironico dai


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Non penso proprio che eri ironico dai




A me Zelensky non sta simpatico perché lo ritengo un pupazzo degli USA ma non ne auspico certamente la dipartita.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> E se depongono Putin?



Dipende da chi lo depone o meglio da chi ne prende il posto.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me Zelensky non sta simpatico perché lo ritengo un pupazzo degli USA ma non ne auspico certamente la dipartita.



Non so nemmeno di che state parlando.
Ma in generale, se domani Putin entrasse nel palazzo del Governo ucraino e annettesse l' intera nazione, molta gente si segherebbe con i piedi.

Quando penso a sta cosa mi viene sempre in mente questa vignetta, poi oh, ognuno che sia felice di quello che crede.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eh beh, le materie prima costano, soprattutto il polonjo.
> *Una spintarella* è sempre gratis



Si tratta senza dubbio di suicidio…assistito


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so nemmeno di che state parlando.
> Ma in generale, se domani Putin entrasse nel palazzo del Governo ucraino e annettesse l' intera nazione, molta gente si segherebbe con i piedi.
> 
> Quando penso a sta cosa mi viene sempre in mente questa vignetta, poi oh, ognuno che sia felice di quello che crede.



Ma tu credi davvero che alla maggioranza dei cittadini italiani stia a cuore la sorte dell’Ucraina?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma tu credi davvero che *alla maggioranza dei cittadini italiani* stia a cuore la sorte dell’Ucraina?



Solo quelli italiani?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Solo quelli italiani?



Vabbè, anche i sardi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, anche i sardi



Finalmente qualcuno che riconosce l'indipendentzia Repubrica de Sardigna


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Dal 10 gennaio 2023 all’esame del Senato il dl sulle armi a Kiev. Lo ha annunciato il presidente Ignazio La Russa


----------



## ignaxio (27 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma tu credi davvero che alla maggioranza dei cittadini italiani stia a cuore la sorte dell’Ucraina?


Dell’Ucraina in se no, ma di tutto quello che succederebbe dopo.. di certo nessuno vuole vivere con dei guerrafondai in Europa che minacciano ogni volta che vogliono.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che riconosce l'indipendentzia Repubrica de Sardigna




Certo. Io sono del Regno delle Due Sicilie.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque è incredibile che nessuno dall'opposizione, nemmeno per finta, vota contro le armi in Ucraina. L'unica possibile opzione, in tal senso, era Italexit e co che per fortuna di FDI non è arrivato in parlamento. Giorgia con questa finta opposizione potrà governare per anni.


Conte e SI già quando erano nel governo draghi erano contrari alle armi in ucraina


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Conte e SI già quando erano nel governo draghi erano contrari alle armi in ucraina



A parole, dato che approvavano e firmavano ogni invio di armi


----------



## ARKANA (28 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A parole, dato che approvavano e firmavano ogni invio di armi


Uno dei motivi per cui calenda aveva mandato affangul il PD era proprio perchè non volevano stare in coalizione con un partito che aveva sempre votato contro l invio di armi in ucraina, (il partito era per l'appunto sinistra italiana)o almeno questo è quanto disse calenda in tv.
C'è un articolo di inizio dicembre in cui c'era scritto che conte aveva votato a favore (i 5 stelle son stati gli unici) una mozione di sinistra italiana che chiedeva lo stop di invio di armi all'ucraina


----------



## vota DC (28 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ecco, vada ad intervenire in Cecenia, Siria, Afghanistan, dove vuole.
> Ma l'avvicinarsi a casa mia, mi inquieta.
> 
> Benissimo che glielo facciano capire, io alla prima minaccia nucleare avrei decuplicato i missili atomici ai loro confini.
> ...


E quando russi e ucraini fianco a fianco invadevano la Moldavia? Tra l'altro la Russia di Eltsin che riceveva aiuti occidentali tanto era in bancarotta.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma tu credi davvero che alla maggioranza dei cittadini italiani stia a cuore la sorte dell’Ucraina?


Nulla, ho consumato prezioso inchiostro digitale per nulla.

Eppure avevo argomentato bene!

Te lo dico perchè ho scritto l' esatto contrario poche righe sopra.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Dicembre 2022)

Visto che spesso mi viene chiesto "oh ma quando crolla la russia", vi segnalo che da un paio di giorni ci sono enormi corse agli sportelli perchè un decreto presidenziale del 26 dicembre ha annunciato che ad inizio 2023 saranno convertiti in "buoni di guerra" tutti i depositi bancari dei cittadini russi, obbligatoriamente. 
Questi buoni chiaramente non saranno prelevabili nell'immediato e promettono un imprecisato ritorno nel futuro.
Moltissima gente quindi è terrorizzata all'idea della requisizione dei propri conti correnti e sta correndo in banca a ritirare, trovando zero soldi. 
Se non credete a me, cerca l'hashtag #RunOnRussianBanks su twitter, è PIENO di video.
Non sembra mettersi benissimo...


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Visto che spesso mi viene chiesto "oh ma quando crolla la russia", vi segnalo che da un paio di giorni ci sono enormi corse agli sportelli perchè un decreto presidenziale del 26 dicembre ha annunciato che ad inizio 2023 saranno convertiti in "buoni di guerra" tutti i depositi bancari dei cittadini russi, obbligatoriamente.
> Questi buoni chiaramente non saranno prelevabili nell'immediato e promettono un imprecisato ritorno nel futuro.
> Moltissima gente quindi è terrorizzata all'idea della requisizione dei propri conti correnti e sta correndo in banca a ritirare, trovando zero soldi.
> Se non credete a me, cerca l'hashtag #RunOnRussianBanks su twitter, è PIENO di video.
> Non sembra mettersi benissimo...


Mah, sei sicuro?

Una roba del genere è epocale, mai sentito di sto decreto.

Non voglio mettere in dubbio, ma è una cosa talmente gigantesca che non credo possa passare in sordina.

Non è che sono "chiacchiere" e si è scatenato il panico ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Uno dei motivi per cui calenda aveva mandato affangul il PD era proprio perchè non volevano stare in coalizione con un partito che aveva sempre votato contro l invio di armi in ucraina, (il partito era per l'appunto sinistra italiana)o almeno questo è quanto disse calenda in tv.
> C'è un articolo di inizio dicembre in cui c'era scritto che conte aveva votato a favore (i 5 stelle son stati gli unici) una mozione di sinistra italiana che chiedeva lo stop di invio di armi all'ucraina



Però quelle sono parachiulate, tipo quelle che faceva la lega all'interno del governo Draghi con tutti i partiti dentro (ad esclusione di Fratelli d'Italia): per risaltare e farsi vedere "contraria" a determinate azioni dell'esecutivo, votava contro nonostante già sapesse che i provvedimenti sarebbero passati tranquillamente.

Conte a Dicembre (con già il governo Meloni in carica) era ovvio votasse a favore di Sinistra Italiana. 
Ma come mai nei precedenti mesi ha sempre firmato tutti gli invii delle armi? È successo a marzo 2022, il 10 maggio e anche il 26 luglio.
Come vedi, sta facendo la stessa identica cosa della Lega. 
Si sta semplicemente smarcando e prendendo una posizione diversa da PD, FDI, Lega, Forza Italia, Italia Viva, Azione per cercare di guadagnare qualche elettore.

Ma soprattutto, nel remotissimo caso che sinistra italiana avesse vinto incredibilmente le elezioni, credi realmente che avrebbero continuato su questa linea o si sarebbero accodate alle decisioni dell'UE e della NATO?


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, sei sicuro?
> 
> Una roba del genere è epocale, mai sentito di sto decreto.
> 
> ...


Il documento che circola insistentemente è questo.







Se poi è una psyop, che dire, è venuta bene visto che moltissima gente ci sta cascando alla grande.
Chiaro che ad oggi non puoi mai dire se quello che esce dalla Russia sia vero o propaganda (pro o contro che sia)
A leggere meglio, pare che sia diventato esecutivo un decreto precedente di fine novembre, ma poco cambia. 
Ci sono code ovunque e le banche sono vuote. 

Non stupirti che il nostro giornalismo non ne parli, è pietoso


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il documento che circola insistentemente è questo.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 4207
> 
> ...


Beh, che dire.

Fosse vero, significa che ormai in Russia sono talmente invasati da essere disposti a tutto.

Davvero soggetti pericolosissimi.


----------



## Raryof (28 Dicembre 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607853017239375872


----------



## Raryof (28 Dicembre 2022)

La probabilità che presto verrà lanciato un confetto si alza dal momento in cui la guerra di logoramento sarà costretta a ricorrere al classico raschiamento del barile vuoto, mi fa sorridere la tranquillità di chi pensa che ci sarà una ritirata normale, del tipo "abbiamo perso avete vinto" quando è inevitabile che l'Ucraina verrà fatta saltare in aria e poi da lì la NATO buona e vincente dovrà cominciare una guerra d'aggressione nei confronti della Russia senza capire come farlo, quanto sei disposto a rischiare for Ukraine?! 
Ad oggi son caramelle, quelli non vincono noi sanzioniamo, bla bla siamo atlantisti, eh no, non vincerà nessuno o meglio, la guerra finirà MALE quando la Nato lascerà andare l'Ucraina, tutto lì, basterebbe davvero poco, davvero, ma sembra vogliano rischiare e in Ucraina sembra vogliano avere piccole vittorie, speranze con un paese ormai finito e senza più futuro, mi sembra la classica guerra tenuta in piedi per nessun motivo e allora sarà confetto, vedrete.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però quelle sono parachiulate, tipo quelle che faceva la lega all'interno del governo Draghi con tutti i partiti dentro (ad esclusione di Fratelli d'Italia): per risaltare e farsi vedere "contraria" a determinate azioni dell'esecutivo, votava contro nonostante già sapesse che i provvedimenti sarebbero passati tranquillamente.
> 
> Conte a Dicembre (con già il governo Meloni in carica) era ovvio votasse a favore di Sinistra Italiana.
> Ma come mai nei precedenti mesi ha sempre firmato tutti gli invii delle armi? È successo a marzo 2022, il 10 maggio e anche il 26 luglio.
> ...


Assolutamente certo che sarebbero stati i primi a volergliele mandare, probabilmente somaro sa sarebbe fatto portare in ucraina portato in spalla dai suoi braccianti XD
Comunque il mio intervento era per replicare a fabri che diceva che non c'era nessuno contro "neanche per finta", gliene ho trovati 2 che mi ricordavo lo fossero, poi è altrettanto vero che come dici tu se uno dei 2 partiti fosse andato al potere avrebbe cambiato (o gli avrebbero fatto cambiare) idea al 100%


----------



## Swaitak (28 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Visto che spesso mi viene chiesto "oh ma quando crolla la russia", vi segnalo che da un paio di giorni ci sono enormi corse agli sportelli perchè un decreto presidenziale del 26 dicembre ha annunciato che ad inizio 2023 saranno convertiti in "buoni di guerra" tutti i depositi bancari dei cittadini russi, obbligatoriamente.
> Questi buoni chiaramente non saranno prelevabili nell'immediato e promettono un imprecisato ritorno nel futuro.
> Moltissima gente quindi è terrorizzata all'idea della requisizione dei propri conti correnti e sta correndo in banca a ritirare, trovando zero soldi.
> Se non credete a me, cerca l'hashtag #RunOnRussianBanks su twitter, è PIENO di video.
> Non sembra mettersi benissimo...


Quindi hanno intenzione di continuare fino ad esaurimento risorse?


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Quindi hanno intenzione di continuare fino ad esaurimento risorse?


Che questa guerra sia un all-in di una classe paramafiosa e incancrenita che ragiona della Russia come bene personale e del popolo come risorsa spendibile credo non ci siano dubbi dopo quasi un anno. 
Ecco, la questione è che Putin e la sua cricca sanno che non c'è futuro per loro se non portano a casa in qualche modo qualcosa da questa guerra, e le proveranno fino all'ultimo. 
Quando si accorgeranno che non c'è margine, strapperanno una pace bianca con gli Ucraini (magari cercando un accordo su Crimea e Donbass occupati pre invasione) e poi prepareranno una exit strategy per Putin alla Eltsin (se non lo fa prima qualche malanno), quindi 
Poi metteranno qualcun altro, sempre di quel circolo di siloviki (Patrushev?), che dovrà gestire le enormi e ingestibili ricadute sociali, politiche, economiche di quella che per tutto il mondo sarà la sconfitta bellica più clamorosa dai tempi della germania nella WW2...


----------



## ignaxio (28 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che questa guerra sia un all-in di una classe paramafiosa e incancrenita che ragiona della Russia come bene personale e del popolo come risorsa spendibile credo non ci siano dubbi dopo quasi un anno.
> Ecco, la questione è che Putin e la sua cricca sanno che non c'è futuro per loro se non portano a casa in qualche modo qualcosa da questa guerra, e le proveranno fino all'ultimo.
> Quando si accorgeranno che non c'è margine, strapperanno una pace bianca con gli Ucraini (magari cercando un accordo su Crimea e Donbass occupati pre invasione) e poi prepareranno una exit strategy per Putin alla Eltsin (se non lo fa prima qualche malanno), quindi
> Poi metteranno qualcun altro, sempre di quel circolo di siloviki (Patrushev?), che dovrà gestire le enormi e ingestibili ricadute sociali, politiche, economiche di quella che per tutto il mondo sarà la sconfitta bellica più clamorosa dai tempi della germania nella WW2...



aggiungo che secondo la mia opinione la Russia è “too big to destroy” e dopo la guerra verrà curata e rimborsata da noi per il quieto vivere.. magari con in cambio garanzia di non belligeranza futura


----------



## ignaxio (28 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La probabilità che presto verrà lanciato un confetto si alza dal momento in cui la guerra di logoramento sarà costretta a ricorrere al classico raschiamento del barile vuoto, *mi fa sorridere la tranquillità di chi pensa che ci sarà una ritirata normale, del tipo "abbiamo perso avete vinto" quando è inevitabile che l'Ucraina verrà fatta saltare in aria *e poi da lì la NATO buona e vincente dovrà cominciare una guerra d'aggressione nei confronti della Russia senza capire come farlo, quanto sei disposto a rischiare for Ukraine?!
> Ad oggi son caramelle, quelli non vincono noi sanzioniamo, bla bla siamo atlantisti, eh no, non vincerà nessuno o meglio, la guerra finirà MALE quando la Nato lascerà andare l'Ucraina, tutto lì, basterebbe davvero poco, davvero, ma sembra vogliano rischiare e in Ucraina sembra vogliano avere piccole vittorie, speranze con un paese ormai finito e senza più futuro, mi sembra la classica guerra tenuta in piedi per nessun motivo e allora sarà confetto, vedrete.


Da che mondo e mondo, la guerra c’è chi la vince, e c’è chi la perde (anzi, di solito perdono tutti, ma c’è chi ne esce peggio degli altri).
Non capisco perché non deve essere contemplata una sconfitta


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Ma quindi la Russia è fallita/distrutta/ disintegrata o no?


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Dicembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> aggiungo che secondo la mia opinione la Russia è “too big to destroy” e dopo la guerra verrà curata e rimborsata da noi per il quieto vivere.. magari con in cambio garanzia di non belligeranza futura


Curata e rimborsata no, ma reinserita nel consesso europeo con una leadership da XXI secolo che abbia a cuore lo sviluppo e la cooperazione invece di inseguire sogni imperiali che sono assurdi dal 1989... la Russia quel treno l'ha perso, se ne faccia una ragione.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Curata e rimborsata no, ma reinserita nel consesso europeo con una leadership da XXI secolo che abbia a cuore lo sviluppo e la cooperazione invece di inseguire sogni imperiali che sono assurdi dal 1989... la Russia quel treno l'ha perso, se ne faccia una ragione.


Sogno europeo? Dopo tutto il marciume che è uscito dal parlamento, che si è dimostrato più corrotto del nostro, ancora a parlare di queste scemenze?


----------



## ignaxio (28 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sogno europeo? Dopo tutto il marciume che è uscito dal parlamento, che si è dimostrato più corrotto del nostro, ancora a parlare di queste scemenze?



come mai i flussi migratori mostrano che la gente si sposta dalla Russia all'Europa e non viceversa?


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sogno europeo? Dopo tutto il marciume che è uscito dal parlamento, che si è dimostrato più corrotto del nostro, ancora a parlare di queste scemenze?


Tu adesso mi dici quando ho mai parlato di sogno europeo.
Sono qui che aspetto.


----------



## Raryof (28 Dicembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Da che mondo e mondo, la guerra c’è chi la vince, e c’è chi la perde (anzi, di solito perdono tutti, ma c’è chi ne esce peggio degli altri).
> Non capisco perché non deve essere contemplata una sconfitta


E' una guerra di logoramento, non ci sarà un vincitore, la Russia si logora andando a sbattere contro l'arsenale Nato che di per sé potrebbe anche durare anni e l'Ucraina è il campo di battaglia e paese non Nato, se la Russia va a sbattere contro un arsenale infinito nel momento in cui la propria economia crolla dovrà sganciare l'atomica sul paese non Nato Ucraina, di cui all'occidente frega ZERO, la guerra finisce lì, non ci sarà più nessun supporto all'interno del paese (ucraini e nazisti) e la Nato in quel caso dovrà cominciare una guerra di aggressione dall'alto, ma contro chi? Mosca? difficile, perché anche andando a sterminare mln di russi poi dovresti costruire una narrativa incredibile per far passare come normale l'attacco atomico finale su Mosca e altre città strategiche russe, per chi poi? gli ucraini? ma quando mai...
L'atomica è l'unico modo per uscirne, la Russia non può vincere contro ventordici paesi messi assieme, con tutto che il fenomeno ucraino è diventato una vera e propria star, lo hanno usato e costruito per bene visto che in cambio di un paese in macerie e di un campo di battaglia speciale si sta godendo a pieno il ruolo di eroe mondiale che sta vincendo la guerra, finché qualcuno non interromperà la gioia ucraina cioè quando verrà a mancare il supporto e si sentirà odore di atomica per davvero, già i segnali ci sono, conti correnti bloccati e impossibilità di concludere questo scontro impari sul campo che fa solamente bene a chi specula e dà supporto per mantenere vivo il conflitto che altrimenti si sarebbe concluso dopo pochi mesi, ma ripeto, anche al supporto c'è un limite, soprattutto perché nessuno vorrà portare avanti un conflitto atomico per un paese inutile come l'Ucraina.


----------



## ignaxio (28 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' una guerra di logoramento, non ci sarà un vincitore, la Russia si logora andando a sbattere contro l'arsenale Nato che di per sé potrebbe anche durare anni e l'Ucraina è il campo di battaglia e paese non Nato, *se la Russia va a sbattere contro un arsenale infinito nel momento in cui la propria economia crolla dovrà sganciare l'atomica sul paese non Nato Ucraina, di cui all'occidente frega ZERO, la guerra finisce lì, non ci sarà più nessun supporto all'interno del paese* (ucraini e nazisti) e la Nato in quel caso dovrà cominciare una guerra di aggressione dall'alto, ma contro chi? Mosca? difficile, perché anche andando a sterminare mln di russi poi dovresti costruire una narrativa incredibile per far passare come normale l'attacco atomico finale su Mosca e altre città strategiche russe, per chi poi? gli ucraini? ma quando mai...
> L'atomica è l'unico modo per uscirne, la Russia non può vincere contro ventordici paesi messi assieme, con tutto che il fenomeno ucraino è diventato una vera e propria star, lo hanno usato e costruito per bene visto che in cambio di un paese in macerie e di un campo di battaglia speciale si sta godendo a pieno il ruolo di eroe mondiale che sta vincendo la guerra, finché qualcuno non interromperà la gioia ucraina cioè quando verrà a mancare il supporto e si sentirà odore di atomica per davvero, già i segnali ci sono, conti correnti bloccati e impossibilità di concludere questo scontro impari sul campo che fa solamente bene a chi specula e dà supporto per mantenere vivo il conflitto che altrimenti si sarebbe concluso dopo pochi mesi, ma ripeto, anche al supporto c'è un limite, soprattutto perché nessuno vorrà portare avanti un conflitto atomico per un paese inutile come l'Ucraina.


La NATO ha già detto che l’uso dell’atomica in Ucraina comporterà l’uso dell’atomica contro la Russia, e non è vero che all’Occidente frega ZERO


----------



## Raryof (28 Dicembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> La NATO ha già detto che l’uso dell’atomica in Ucraina comporterà l’uso dell’atomica contro la Russia, e non è vero che all’Occidente frega ZERO


La Nato non potrà fare nulla, se lo farà sarà guerra di aggressione che porterà poi a conseguenze logiche.
Ti dico, se la Nato farà uso di atomiche allora sarà quasi impossibile mantenere la credibilità, come organizzazione "difensiva" che fa stragi di civili, come vedi ha poco senso e non rischieranno mai perché poi la Russia potrà sganciare sui paesi europei la peggio roba, tu a me io a te, no, non rischieranno, ma l'Ucraina verrà fatta saltare in aria, altro che logoramento e vittorie ucraine, non avete capito nulla...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Il portavoce del Cremlino, Dmitry Peskov ha dichiarato che non ci può essere piano di pace per l’Ucraina che non prenda atto delle realtà di oggi riguardo il territorio russo, con l’ingresso di quattro regioni nella Russia.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il portavoce del Cremlino, Dmitry Peskov ha dichiarato che non ci può essere piano di pace per l’Ucraina che non prenda atto delle realtà di oggi riguardo il territorio russo, con l’ingresso di quattro regioni nella Russia.


Diplomazia a sacchi da tutte le parti insomma


----------



## Blu71 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Secondo il nostro Ministro della Difesa, Crosetto, se la Russia rischia la sconfitta, c’è pericolo dell’uso del nucleare tattico.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Dicembre 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Spero per gli ucraini di no, conoscendo la preparazione del nostro esercito e la sua strumentazione, i russi potrebbero agilmente colpire il palazzo presidenziale di Kiev


Disfattista che non crede alle armi segrete della Führer, eh?


----------



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo il nostro Ministro della Difesa, Crosetto, se la Russia rischia la sconfitta, c’è pericolo dell’uso del nucleare tattico.


Ci mancava solo l'omone Michelin. A questo probabilmente non gli tira più l'uccello e, quindi, ci prova con le armi. Ogni volta che si parla di guerra, di armi, questo gode. Mi ricorda Crisanti in epoca covid, sempre pronto a dare cattive notizie.


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2022)

Già siamo colonia americana, inglese e francese. Vediamo se riusciamo a diventare pure colonia de lucraina.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Dicembre 2022)

Dalla Banca Centrale Russa girano voci di conversione forzata dei conti privati in prestiti governativi per la difesa.
Ugraina, quanto ci costi! Penseranno i fratelli russi....


----------



## Blu71 (28 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Già siamo colonia americana, inglese e francese. Vediamo se riusciamo a diventare pure colonia de lucraina.



Siamo e saremo quello che ci diranno di essere i benefattori del Mondo.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ci mancava solo l'omone Michelin. A questo probabilmente non gli tira più l'uccello e, quindi, ci prova con le armi. Ogni volta che si parla di guerra, di armi, questo gode. Mi ricorda Crisanti in epoca covid, sempre pronto a dare cattive notizie.



Con la guerra forse si fanno molti più soldi che con le epidemie.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Il Comandante della Squadra Navale nel Mediterraneo, Ammiraglio De Carolis: navi russe nel Mediterraneo, le sorvegliamo.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Comandante della Squadra Navale nel Mediterraneo, Ammiraglio De Carolis: navi russe nel Mediterraneo, le sorvegliamo.


as always


----------



## Milanoide (28 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sogno europeo? Dopo tutto il marciume che è uscito dal parlamento, che si è dimostrato più corrotto del nostro, ancora a parlare di queste scemenze?


Il Sogno Europeo, l'Unione Europea, sono come le Fondazioni di Asimov.
Imperfette, deboli strutturalmente, ma rappresentano una fiaccolina di luce, fosse anche di sole buone intenzioni, da passarsi durante i secoli fino alla realizzazione di una umanità migliore e pacificata.
Poi forse ciò avverrà solo perché l'umanità avrà trovato una specie aliena da sottomettere (anziché da cui essere sottomessa).
Insomma, la bandiera della United Federation of Planets, porterà più facilmente le 12 stelle Europee che le 50 stelle con striscie ammerrigane.
Ora viene un "realista" Han Solo e mi sculaccia spiegandomi che i sogni o " La Forza" non sono niente al confronto di un buon fulminatore laser...


----------



## Raryof (28 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Comandante della Squadra Navale nel Mediterraneo, Ammiraglio De Carolis: navi russe nel Mediterraneo, le sorvegliamo.


Pronti a metterle in salvo.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> as always



Nei paeselli bergamaschi non se ne vedono?


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nei paeselli bergamaschi non se ne vedono?


Tutto tace


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Il Sogno Europeo, l'Unione Europea, sono come le Fondazioni di Asimov.
> Imperfette, deboli strutturalmente, ma rappresentano una fiaccolina di luce, fosse anche di sole buone intenzioni, da passarsi durante i secoli fino alla realizzazione di una umanità migliore e pacificata.
> Poi forse ciò avverrà solo perché l'umanità avrà trovato una specie aliena da sottomettere (anziché da cui essere sottomessa).
> Insomma, la bandiera della United Federation of Planets, porterà più facilmente le 12 stelle Europee che le 50 stelle con striscie ammerrigane.
> Ora viene un "realista" Han Solo e mi sculaccia spiegandomi che i sogni o " La Forza" non sono niente al confronto di un buon fulminatore laser...


L' unica vera vittoria, della UE, delle democrazie, è che a prezzo di una certa inefficienza, tutti noi, senza nemmeno rendercene conto siamo nati senza una cosa: la paura.

Sfido chiunque a dire che nelle propria vita, fino a ieri, temeva di poter realmente avere a che fare con quella tragedia che è la guerra.

Oggi, molti sono spaventatati da ciò che potrebbe fare Osama Bin Putin.
Un sentimento totalmente nuovo, che pensavamo di scampare per tutta la vita.

Era questa la vittoria che avevamo ottenuto.

Ed è sempre per questa ragione, che non è perdonabile quanto minacciato ( e commesso) dalla cricca mafiosa russa, hanno rotto l' incantesimo.
Imperdonabile.


----------



## vota DC (28 Dicembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> aggiungo che secondo la mia opinione la Russia è “too big to destroy” e dopo la guerra verrà curata e rimborsata da noi per il quieto vivere.. magari con in cambio garanzia di non belligeranza futura


E ci fidiamo......nel cortile di casa degli Usa dopo l'eccezione Cuba nel pieno della guerra fredda abbiamo avuto senza intervento russo Venezuela, Bolivia, Cile e Brasile che sono nei fatti dei fantocci russi con comunisti eletti....con il benestare dei woke. Per me persino i giapponesi possono tornare ad armarsi finché i garanti sono marci fino al midollo. Il poraccio Guaido' lo hanno subito tolto di mezzo perché era sostenuto da Trump "e qui di fascista". Contanti loro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> La Nato non potrà fare nulla, se lo farà sarà guerra di aggressione che porterà poi a conseguenze logiche.
> Ti dico, se la Nato farà uso di atomiche allora sarà quasi impossibile mantenere la credibilità, come organizzazione "difensiva" che fa stragi di civili, come vedi ha poco senso e non rischieranno mai perché poi la Russia potrà sganciare sui paesi europei la peggio roba, tu a me io a te, no, non rischieranno, ma l'Ucraina verrà fatta saltare in aria, altro che logoramento e vittorie ucraine, non avete capito nulla...


Capisco il tuo ragionamento..
ma tutto questo casino è scoppiato perché l'america [ e non l'Ucraina] non vuole perdere il dominio o meglio predominio del mondo...quindi usano gli ucraini per non fare finire male il loro impero.. quindi vedo un errore di fondo sulle tue considerazioni...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Comandante della Squadra Navale nel Mediterraneo, Ammiraglio De Carolis: navi russe nel Mediterraneo, le sorvegliamo.


In 2 giorni sono a Roma nel caso..
oggi ho sentito che non sono in grado di gestire le funzioni non eccezionali,come il servizio della spazzatura! figurati quelli eccezionali di questa era ! Il contesto del dibattito era economico, ma è praticamente lo stesso ragionamento.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Il Ministro degli Esteri Russo Lavrov ha dichiarato che con gli Usa ci sono contatti ma non c'è un canale di dialogo.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Dicembre 2022)

La Meloni: penso di andare a Kiev prima del 24 febbraio


----------



## Blu71 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Il ministero della Difesa ucraino su Twitter afferma che dalla Russia negli ultimi giorni dell’anno è stato lanciato uno degli attacchi missilistici più massicci dall’inizio dell’invasione su vasta scala.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Dicembre 2022)

In base a quello che arriva dal campo, non mi stupirei di un imminente tracollo russo intorno a Bakhmut.
Gli Ucraini li hanno tritati standosene al riparo delle proprie fortificazioni e lavorandoli ai fianchi per mesi, ora arrivano molti video che fanno vedere chiaramente che i gruppi tattici russi (già di dimensioni non ragguardevoli) sono stati scompattati in tanti piccoli drappelli di 10-20 soldati, che solitamente è un artificio per illudere l'avversario di avere più prime linee (le fanno girare continuamente) 
Se questo, insieme alle intemperanze wagner che iniziano a piangere per il mancato supporto logistico e pratico del MoD, è quello che sembra... 
Tra qualche settimana dovremmo vedere un simpatico remake di Lyman/Cherson


----------



## Blu71 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In base a quello che arriva dal campo, non mi stupirei di un imminente tracollo russo intorno a Bakhmut.
> Gli Ucraini li hanno tritati standosene al riparo delle proprie fortificazioni e lavorandoli ai fianchi per mesi, ora arrivano molti video che fanno vedere chiaramente che i gruppi tattici russi (già di dimensioni non ragguardevoli) sono stati scompattati in tanti piccoli drappelli di 10-20 soldati, che solitamente è un artificio per illudere l'avversario di avere più prime linee (le fanno girare continuamente)
> Se questo, insieme alle intemperanze wagner che iniziano a piangere per il mancato supporto logistico e pratico del MoD, è quello che sembra...
> Tra qualche settimana dovremmo vedere un simpatico remake di Lyman/Cherson



Ma questi attacchi missilistici cosi intensi? Non li finiscono mai i missili?


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma questi attacchi missilistici cosi intensi? Non li finiscono mai i missili?


Non usano veri e propri missili, hanno semplicemente riconvertito robaccia antiaerea sovietica e non in materiale da attacco a terra tremendamente impreciso e relativamente facile da intercettare


----------



## Swaitak (29 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non usano veri e propri missili, hanno semplicemente riconvertito robaccia antiaerea sovietica e non in materiale da attacco a terra tremendamente impreciso e relativamente facile da intercettare


ma invece ci sono numeri per quanto riguarda la produzione dei Satan 2? quanti ne riescono a produrre in un anno?


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma invece ci sono numeri per quanto riguarda la produzione dei Satan 2? quanti ne riescono a produrre in un anno?


Bella domanda.
Al momento sono ancora in fase di testing e sperimentazione.
Il MoD aveva parlato di 50 missili pronti "presto" mesi fa, ma poi non se ne è più sentito parlare.
Al momento credo ci siano 4/5 prototipi (uno lanciato per testing qualche mese fa), valori produttivi normali dovrebbero essere intorno ai 20/30 all'anno, ma vista la situazione odierna credo sia più realistico 10, 15 se va bene.
Ma sono conti che hanno poco valore, non ho intel sufficiente sull'argomento per darvi delle stime affidabili.


----------



## vota DC (29 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In base a quello che arriva dal campo, non mi stupirei di un imminente tracollo russo intorno a Bakhmut.
> Gli Ucraini li hanno tritati standosene al riparo delle proprie fortificazioni e lavorandoli ai fianchi per mesi, ora arrivano molti video che fanno vedere chiaramente che i gruppi tattici russi (già di dimensioni non ragguardevoli) sono stati scompattati in tanti piccoli drappelli di 10-20 soldati, che solitamente è un artificio per illudere l'avversario di avere più prime linee (le fanno girare continuamente)
> Se questo, insieme alle intemperanze wagner che iniziano a piangere per il mancato supporto logistico e pratico del MoD, è quello che sembra...
> Tra qualche settimana dovremmo vedere un simpatico remake di Lyman/Cherson


Non c'è nessuna offensiva invernale. I russi si sono ritirati da Kherson per stare sulla difensiva e non hanno mai attaccato seriamente Bakhmut. Gli ucraini non hanno motivo per attaccare i villaggi attorno a Bakhmut tra l'altro in pieno inverno per dei paesini da duecento abitanti dovrebbero togliere soldati dal loro snodo ferroviario fortificato?
È tutta propaganda perché i russi di basso grado più esaltati si illudevano di attaccare e d'altra parte gli ucraini hanno bisogno di successi inventati per giustificare il governo che è riuscito a imporre il blackout persino a Leopoli (pochi chilometri da Polonia e centinaia dal fronte) comportandosi in maniera sospetta e soprattutto vendendo sottobanco la contraerea a paesi terzi.


----------



## ignaxio (29 Dicembre 2022)

Che esercito disastroso


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so nemmeno di che state parlando.
> Ma in generale, se domani Putin entrasse nel palazzo del Governo ucraino e annettesse l' intera nazione, molta gente si segherebbe con i piedi.
> 
> Quando penso a sta cosa mi viene sempre in mente questa vignetta, poi oh, ognuno che sia felice di quello che crede.


ahaha


----------



## Andris (29 Dicembre 2022)

il discorso di fine anno di Lavrov l'altro giorno è stato chiarissimo
ovviamente da noi non si riportano i discorsi integrali, quindi il 99% della gente non sa neanche di cosa parliamo
per il resto si continua a sentire politici secondo cui non ci sarebbero ragioni per l'intervento russo, ormai un'offesa all'intelletto umano, quando semmai bisognerebbe accusarne il ritardo di azione


----------



## __king george__ (29 Dicembre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come sempre la realtà si scontra alle inutili promesse elettorali
> 
> No aiuto a Kiev, via GreenPass, addio Covid, accise della benzina, MES, Migranti, ecc ecc tutte cose che sono ancora lì esattamente come nel governo precedente.


no aspetta sulla politica estera è sempre stata chiara e sta mantenendo fede a quello che ha detto (anche perchè sennò col c..che la votavo...  

su green pass e covid grosso modo mi sembra stia in linea con quello che ha detto (mi sembra potrei sbagliare) anche se non ho dubbi che se arrivasse una nuova ondata con una variante di livello della vecchia delta farebbe grosso modo quello che hanno fatto i suoi predecessori..anche perchè non potrebbe fare altrimenti almeno che non sia pazza

su argomenti come la sicurezza e le baby gang mi aspetto di piu anche io

in linea generale comunque credo chi l'ha votata pensando fosse l'opposto del governo scorso ha sbagliato come anche ha sbagliato chi non l'ha votata pensando appunto fosse troppo diversa dagli altri

al di la della nomea che si porta dietro mi sembra abbastanza equilibrata e pratica..poi vediamo..tra qualche mese si potrà giudicare sul serio

comunque chi prima voleva il cambio e ora che c'è lei la critica su alcune cose ha il mio rispetto perchè almeno è onesto e dimostra che non è il nome del politico che guarda ma le cose che fa...altri invece mi sembra che prima alcune cose le faceva la sinistra e non andavano bene mentre ora che le fa la destra (grosso modo le stesse) sono meno critici.....

poi sarò strano io ma per me la dicotomia destra sinistra non esiste...posso tranquillamente votare per un sindaco leghista e uno del pd al parlamento..o viceversa...

guardo i programmi,la persona,il passato etc me ne strafotto di destra sinistra etc tanto questi per fortuna sono lontani dai veri comunisti e fascisti..(i partiti grossi intendo)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Dicembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> no aspetta sulla politica estera è sempre stata chiara e sta mantenendo fede a quello che ha detto (anche perchè sennò col c..che la votavo...
> 
> su green pass e covid grosso modo mi sembra stia in linea con quello che ha detto (mi sembra potrei sbagliare) anche se non ho dubbi che se arrivasse una nuova ondata con una variante di livello della vecchia delta farebbe grosso modo quello che hanno fatto i suoi predecessori..anche perchè non potrebbe fare altrimenti almeno che non sia pazza
> 
> ...


Se sono capaci questi...
Io sono Tereso di Calcutto
basta vedere cosa diavolo hanno provato a mettere e improvvisazione del momento..[ quelli dei cinghiali il top]per capire che la loro unica priorità era la sistemazione delle poltrone eh


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Fatemi sapere quando i russi lanciano i tostapani al posto dei missili...


----------



## ignaxio (29 Dicembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Fatemi sapere quando i russi lanciano i tostapani al posto dei missili...


Presto in arrivo le armi più potenti in possesso


Anticipazione (Spoiler): SPOILER


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Dicembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non c'è nessuna offensiva invernale. I russi si sono ritirati da Kherson per stare sulla difensiva e *non hanno mai attaccato seriamente Bakhmut*. Gli ucraini non hanno motivo per attaccare i villaggi attorno a Bakhmut tra l'altro in pieno inverno per dei paesini da duecento abitanti dovrebbero togliere soldati dal loro snodo ferroviario fortificato?
> È tutta propaganda perché i russi di basso grado più esaltati si illudevano di attaccare e d'altra parte gli ucraini hanno bisogno di successi inventati per giustificare il governo che è riuscito a imporre il blackout persino a Leopoli (pochi chilometri da Polonia e centinaia dal fronte) comportandosi in maniera sospetta e soprattutto vendendo sottobanco la contraerea a paesi terzi.


Non è vero.


----------



## vota DC (29 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non è vero.


120 morti totali civili (fonti ucraine) contro i 25000 a Mariupol. Fai tu. E non credo che sia perché i russi rifiutano di usare l'artiglieria e i mercenari Wagner sono campioni dei diritti umani che non sparano sui civili.
Tra l'altro ogni giorno accusano i russi di bombardare più severamente e colpirr più obiettivi nonostante sulla carta l'unico dato concreto è che la contraerea ucraina è aumentata. Quindi ecco la narrativa: i russi che finiscono le munizioni ne usano di più e quindi riescono a colpire più obiettivi e quindi "gli occidentali non ci danno abbastanza contraerea1!1!1!11!1!1!1!" e poi ti trovi integralisti beduini con più tecnologia della nasa grazie a quello che passano gli ucraini.


----------



## ignaxio (29 Dicembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> 120 morti totali civili (fonti ucraine) contro i 25000 a Mariupol. Fai tu. E non credo che sia perché i russi rifiutano di usare l'artiglieria e i mercenari Wagner sono campioni dei diritti umani che non sparano sui civili.
> Tra l'altro ogni giorno accusano i russi di bombardare più severamente e colpirr più obiettivi nonostante sulla carta l'unico dato concreto è che la contraerea ucraina è aumentata. Quindi ecco la narrativa: i russi che finiscono le munizioni ne usano di più e quindi riescono a colpire più obiettivi e quindi "gli occidentali non ci danno abbastanza contraerea1!1!1!11!1!1!1!" e poi ti trovi integralisti beduini con più tecnologia della nasa grazie a quello che passano gli ucraini.



Il primo articolo che ho trovato parla di 400 soldati morti al giorno!

Riguardo i civili (c’è un articolo recente del sole 24 ore) dice che il 90% della popolazione ha lasciato la città, quindi se quel numero è reale può essere giustificato da quello.


----------



## vota DC (29 Dicembre 2022)

Mariupol erano 25000 quindi il 5% della popolazione totale senza considerare chi è scappato e chi è rimasto. 100 su quasi diecimila che è 1% dopo che tutti sono scappati?
E le fonti ucraine stesse dicono che il giorno di massimo picco hanno avuto poco più di cento feriti al giorno. Su quello c'è poco da discutere perché ci sono pure gli ospedali....su Mariupol secondo la narrativa del governo sarebbero morti solo 150 soldati e tutti gli altri catturati mentre un numero duecento volte superiore di civili è morto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Dicembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> 120 morti totali civili (fonti ucraine) contro i 25000 a Mariupol. Fai tu. E non credo che sia perché i russi rifiutano di usare l'artiglieria e i mercenari Wagner sono campioni dei diritti umani che non sparano sui civili.
> Tra l'altro ogni giorno accusano i russi di bombardare più severamente e colpirr più obiettivi nonostante sulla carta l'unico dato concreto è che la contraerea ucraina è aumentata. Quindi ecco la narrativa: i russi che finiscono le munizioni ne usano di più e quindi riescono a colpire più obiettivi e quindi "gli occidentali non ci danno abbastanza contraerea1!1!1!11!1!1!1!" e poi ti trovi integralisti beduini con più tecnologia della nasa grazie a quello che passano gli ucraini.


I morti civili sono pochi perchè la città è stata svuotata da mesi. 
Soldati, russi e ucraini, ne sono morti a migliaia e migliaia.
Gli analisti la considerano la battaglia piu sanguinosa dell'intera campagna


----------



## Blu71 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I morti civili sono pochi perchè la città è stata svuotata da mesi.
> Soldati, russi e ucraini, ne sono morti a migliaia e migliaia.
> Gli analisti la considerano la battaglia piu sanguinosa dell'intera campagna



So che è una domanda a cui è impossibile rispondere con certezza ma secondo te - che ne capisci sicuramente più di me di queste cose - quanto potrà durare ancora la Russia con i propri armamenti?


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> So che è una domanda a cui è impossibile rispondere con certezza ma secondo te - che ne capisci sicuramente più di me di queste cose - quanto potrà durare ancora la Russia con i propri armamenti?


Se parliamo di armamenti in generale, anni. 
La Russia ha moltissimi residuati sovietici di scarsa efficacia, ma che se usati in modo massiccio fanno ancora i loro danni.
Se parliamo di armamenti moderni ed effettivamente utili su un campo di battaglia, il grosso sono già finiti. 
Resta il vantaggio di poter usare moltissima carne da cannone, soprattutto minoranze etniche e galeotti, ma è gente che al massimo puo tenere la posizione.
I reparti di elite dell'esercito si sono sfaldati già da mesi, diciamo che una buona metà del personale professionale e addestrato è andato. 
Ora rimangono l'altra metà (neanche 100.000 soldati), i paramilitari wagner (che non sono sti fenomeni eh) e circa 150.000 coscritti di scarso valore che con il passare del tempo vedranno altri 150-200.000 aggiungersi. 
Il problema è che ogni giorno che passa la qualità dell'esercito russo e degli armamenti che impiega scende, mentre gli ucraini ottengono sempre piu personale addestrato e mezzi moderni. 
Non credo si possa piu cambiare l'inerzia della guerra, la Russia ha perso, al massimo la tirerà piu a lungo possibile ma prima o poi dovranno trovare un punto di incontro e i russi dovranno fare moltissime rinunce.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se parliamo di armamenti in generale, anni.
> La Russia ha moltissimi residuati sovietici di scarsa efficacia, ma che se usati in modo massiccio fanno ancora i loro danni.
> Se parliamo di armamenti moderni ed effettivamente utili su un campo di battaglia, il grosso sono già finiti.
> Resta il vantaggio di poter usare moltissima carne da cannone, soprattutto minoranze etniche e galeotti, ma è gente che al massimo puo tenere la posizione.
> ...



Ah Trumpusco', se i Russi perderanno la guerra come dovevano fallire, gli ucraini possono già cominciare a sventolare bandiera bianca.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Gennaio 2023)

La Von der Leyen ha assicurato a Zelensky: Ue con voi finché necessario.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Il capo dell'ufficio di presidenza ucraino Andryi Yermak - via Telegram - ha dichiarato che l’obiettivo è tornare ai confini del 1991.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Gennaio 2023)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il capo dell'ufficio di presidenza ucraino Andryi Yermak - via Telegram - ha dichiarato che l’obiettivo è tornare ai confini del 1991.


Ma poi ne hanno parlato che una volta ricostruita ucraina ( see da chi ?) TUTTI e dico tutti i beni pubblici non saranno più loro beni pubblici!? 

L'aiutano ehhhh si si


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2023)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non credo si possa piu cambiare l'inerzia della guerra, la Russia ha perso, al massimo la tirerà piu a lungo possibile ma prima o poi dovranno trovare un punto di incontro e i russi dovranno fare moltissime rinunce.


sono quattro mesi che sentiamo questa menzogna, sembra di stare ai tempi dell'Inquisizione quando bisognava dire per forza il falso e gli eretici erano quelli che dicevano l'oggettiva realtà.

*ieri gli stessi ucraini hanno detto di aver recuperato appena il 28% del territorio perso*

la matematica non è un'opinione, significa che i "perdenti" hanno il restante 72%

l'Ucraina sta perdendo con danni mostruosi, nonostante gli aiuti in massa americani e non

l'unico punto dove vincono e non di poco è la conta dei morti, ma non penso sia qualcosa di cui vantarsi infatti è segreto di stato


----------



## ignaxio (4 Gennaio 2023)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono quattro mesi che sentiamo questa menzogna, sembra di stare ai tempi dell'Inquisizione quando bisognava dire per forza il falso e gli eretici erano quelli che dicevano l'oggettiva realtà.
> 
> *ieri gli stessi ucraini hanno detto di aver recuperato appena il 28% del territorio perso*
> 
> ...


C’è una fonte di questo 28%?
Comunque secondo questo ragionamento se dovesse riprendersi tutti i territori si potrà considerare un pareggio?


----------



## Andris (4 Gennaio 2023)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> C’è una fonte di questo 28%?
> Comunque secondo questo ragionamento se dovesse riprendersi tutti i territori si potrà considerare un pareggio?


dal 24 febbraio pure un peto prodotto da Kiev ha rilevanza primaria in 1/3 del pianeta, ci metti 2 secondi a trovarlo se non l'hai letto ieri
hanno affermato di aver ripreso il 40% dei territori considerando solo post 24 febbraio e 28% considerando anche la situazione precedente

visto che lo scopo annunciato da Kiev non è impedire a Mosca di annettere l'Ucraina, anche perchè non si comprende come potesse farlo con gli esigui numeri russi-filorussi iniziali in campo nel paese più esteso d'Europa, ma riprendersi tutti i territori occupati ovviamente è così.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Gennaio 2023)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono quattro mesi che sentiamo questa menzogna, sembra di stare ai tempi dell'Inquisizione quando bisognava dire per forza il falso e gli eretici erano quelli che dicevano l'oggettiva realtà.
> 
> *ieri gli stessi ucraini hanno detto di aver recuperato appena il 28% del territorio perso*
> 
> ...


Non è vero.


----------



## vota DC (4 Gennaio 2023)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I morti civili sono pochi perchè la città è stata svuotata da mesi.
> Soldati, russi e ucraini, ne sono morti a migliaia e migliaia.
> Gli analisti la considerano la battaglia piu sanguinosa dell'intera campagna


200 volte meno morti di Mariupol. Il fattore è Azov. Lì i difensori morti in battaglia erano 250 volte meno dei civili, 35 volte meno di quelli che si sono fatti catturare e 8 volte meno di quelli che sono stati giustiziati appena catturata la città.
Gli ospedali continuano a dare meno di 100 feriti ucraini al giorno, quindi da parte ucraina le perdite sono scarsissime, se perdono la città in pieno inverno nonostante la quadruplice linea fortificata significa che è perché per decisione politica hanno lasciato i difensori (milizia territoriale, non pagliacci tatuati) da soli come è avvenuto per Severodonetsk.


----------



## Sam (4 Gennaio 2023)

Andris ha scritto:


> dal 24 febbraio pure un peto prodotto da Kiev ha rilevanza primaria in 1/3 del pianeta, ci metti 2 secondi a trovarlo se non l'hai letto ieri
> hanno affermato di aver ripreso il 40% dei territori considerando solo post 24 febbraio e 28% considerando anche la situazione precedente
> 
> visto che lo scopo annunciato da Kiev non è impedire a Mosca di annettere l'Ucraina, anche perchè non si comprende come potesse farlo con gli esigui numeri russi-filorussi iniziali in campo nel paese più esteso d'Europa, ma riprendersi tutti i territori occupati ovviamente è così.


_L'Ucraina sta vincendo. Avanzano inesorabili e tritano russi a più non posso. _Ogni tot si sente questa panzana.

Io intanto sto ancora aspettando la trionfale vittoria dopo la super-mega-controffensiva di Settembre, che stando alle stesse persone qui dentro avrebbe in pochi giorni portato gli Ucraini a riprendere quanto perso.

Poi vai a vedere le linee del fronte e scoprì che stanno ancora fermi al semaforo subito dopo il recinto del giardino di casa Zelensky.

A new Afghanistan is coming.
Appena a Washington si renderanno conto che il ballerino cocainomane non è più così conveniente e gli chiuderanno i rubinetti delle armi, questi saltano in aria tempo zero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Gennaio 2023)

Sam ha scritto:


> A new Afghanistan is coming.
> Appena a Washington si renderanno conto che il ballerino cocainomane non è più così conveniente e gli chiude i rubinetti delle armi, questi saltano in aria tempo zero.



Io ho già l'impressione che il trend "guerra in Ucraina" stia un po' scemando.
Ogni tot anni emerge un nuovo orrore mondiale terrorizzante. Terrore=controllo.
Orrori reali eh, non parlo di complotti. Nel senso che la gente ci muore davvero, il sangue da qualche parte scorre sul serio. Ma poi a poco a poco questi orrori scompaiono per lasciare spazio a qualcos'altro.
Isis, pandemia, guerra. Il ciclo guerra a me sembra un po' stia perdendo la sua efficacia nel terrorizzare le persone al di fuori dei territori con il conflitto, e quindi secondo me entro sei mesi verrà in qualche modo messa da parte.

Per finire la guerra ovviamente USA e Russia devono mettersi al tavolo, decideranno loro quando è il momento di finirla. L'ucraina nelle sorti della guerra non conta niente.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Gennaio 2023)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ho già l'impressione che il trend "guerra in Ucraina" stia un po' scemando.
> Ogni tot anni emerge un nuovo orrore mondiale terrorizzante. Terrore=controllo.
> Orrori reali eh, non parlo di complotti. Nel senso che la gente ci muore davvero, il sangue scorre sul serio. Ma poi a poco a poco questi orrori scompaiono per lasciare spazio a qualcos'altro.
> Isis, pandemia, guerra. Il ciclo guerra a me sembra un po' stia perdendo la sua efficacia nel terrorizzare le persone al di fuori dei territori con il conflitto, e quindi secondo me entro sei mesi verrà in qualche modo messa da parte.
> ...



Mi sono rivisto negli ultimi 2 giorni il documentario Apocalypse - seconda guerra mondiale ( c è anche sulla prima).

Oltre ad essere stupendo e ben fatto ( lo consiglio a chiunque, è la terza volta che lo vedo negli ultimi 5 anni), fa capire che Putin va arginato.

Non battuto, perché l' Ucraina non può veramente vincere, e comunque non ha alcuna importanza batterlo, ma assolutamente non va lasciato libero di fare quello che vuole.
Ne sono assolutamente convinto, finché il costo saranno soltanto bollette salate, vale la pena.


----------



## Sam (4 Gennaio 2023)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ho già l'impressione che il trend "guerra in Ucraina" stia un po' scemando.
> Ogni tot anni emerge un nuovo orrore mondiale terrorizzante. Terrore=controllo.
> Orrori reali eh, non parlo di complotti. Nel senso che la gente ci muore davvero, il sangue da qualche parte scorre sul serio. Ma poi a poco a poco questi orrori scompaiono per lasciare spazio a qualcos'altro.
> Isis, pandemia, guerra. Il ciclo guerra a me sembra un po' stia perdendo la sua efficacia nel terrorizzare le persone al di fuori dei territori con il conflitto, e quindi secondo me entro sei mesi verrà in qualche modo messa da parte.


Alla fine sono sempre armi di distrazione di massa.
Non c'è mai stato alcun rischio reale di guerra mondiale. L'escalation la vorrebbe solo Zelensky, e non a caso qualche giorno fa c'è stato un altro "incidente" ucraino stavolta in Bielorussia. E l'escalation conviene a Zelensky proprio perché sa che il sostegno NATO è tutto fuorché incondizionato come la propaganda fa credere.

La guerra costa. E se già costa farla, figurarsi quanto costa farla fare agli altri senza guadagnarci.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per finire la guerra ovviamente USA e Russia devono mettersi al tavolo, decideranno loro quando è il momento di finirla. L'ucraina nelle sorti della guerra non conta niente.


Esattamente.
Lo dissi fin dall'inizio che l'Ucraina era solo il campo di battaglia. L'inutile idiota di un braccio di ferro tra potenze.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Gennaio 2023)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ho già l'impressione che il trend "guerra in Ucraina" stia un po' scemando.
> Ogni tot anni emerge un nuovo orrore mondiale terrorizzante. Terrore=controllo.
> Orrori reali eh, non parlo di complotti. Nel senso che la gente ci muore davvero, il sangue da qualche parte scorre sul serio. Ma poi a poco a poco questi orrori scompaiono per lasciare spazio a qualcos'altro.
> Isis, pandemia, guerra. Il ciclo guerra a me sembra un po' stia perdendo la sua efficacia nel terrorizzare le persone al di fuori dei territori con il conflitto, e quindi secondo me entro sei mesi verrà in qualche modo messa da parte.
> ...



L’Ucraina è sempre stata solo un mezzo,


----------



## ignaxio (4 Gennaio 2023)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ho già l'impressione che il trend "guerra in Ucraina" stia un po' scemando.
> Ogni tot anni emerge un nuovo orrore mondiale terrorizzante. Terrore=controllo.
> Orrori reali eh, non parlo di complotti. Nel senso che la gente ci muore davvero, il sangue da qualche parte scorre sul serio. Ma poi a poco a poco questi orrori scompaiono per lasciare spazio a qualcos'altro.
> Isis, pandemia, guerra. Il ciclo guerra a me sembra un po' stia perdendo la sua efficacia nel terrorizzare le persone al di fuori dei territori con il conflitto, e quindi secondo me entro sei mesi verrà in qualche modo messa da parte.
> ...


E quale sarà il prossimo trend per terrorizzarci e controllarci che sta architettando l’ordine mondiale?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Gennaio 2023)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> E quale sarà il prossimo trend per terrorizzarci e controllarci che sta architettando l’ordine mondiale?



Io vorrei tanto alieni, vampiri, asteroidi, invasione zombie. Almeno mi divertirei.

Parlando seriamente non so, quelli che parlano in continuazione di cose terrorizzanti per il prossimo futuro sono Bill Gates e Greta.
Non sono personaggi che amo ascoltare e quindi non so di preciso, magari ne sapete più voi.


----------



## Davidoff (5 Gennaio 2023)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> E quale sarà il prossimo trend per terrorizzarci e controllarci che sta architettando l’ordine mondiale?


Un cofanetto con tutti i dischi di Gigi D’alessio.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2023)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Un cofanetto con tutti i dischi di Gigi D’alessio.



Terrorismo psicologico in pratica


----------



## ignaxio (5 Gennaio 2023)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Un cofanetto con tutti i dischi di Gigi D’alessio.


Se la NATO ci obbliga mi trasferisco in Russia


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2023)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non è vero.


il fatto che un utente non l'abbia letto ci può stare, visto che fa altro nella vita, ma che tu dica una cosa del genere proprio no perchè lo sai benissimo che è vero e l'hai letto anche tu
metto la citazione testuale solo perchè qualcuno ci crede e ti mette mi piace

*capo delle forze armate di Kiev:

"L'Ucraina ha liberato il 40% dei territori occupati durante l'invasione su vasta scala dal 24 febbraio e il 28% di tutti i territori occupati dalla Russia dal 2014"*


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2023)

allo stesso modo hai letto benissimo quello che è successo con la questione Bandera
si sono giocati gli israeliani definitivamente, insieme al voto all'ONU pro Palestina, mentre i polacchi stanno iniziando ad aprire gli occhi pur con il loro solito odio per i russi e sicuramente avrà delle conseguenze (primo ministro e vari ministri andati giù durissimo, visto che il criminale e i suoi sodali hanno fatto stragi di polacchi)
ovviamente qui è passato in sordina, anzi qualcuno in rete persino sorrideva al selfie del suprematista ucraino con alle spalle il suo ritratto che poi ha tentato di cancellare dai social, mentre sono stati due casi gravissimi diplomatici


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Gennaio 2023)

Andris ha scritto:


> il fatto che un utente non l'abbia letto ci può stare, visto che fa altro nella vita, ma che tu dica una cosa del genere proprio no perchè lo sai benissimo che è vero e l'hai letto anche tu
> metto la citazione testuale solo perchè qualcuno ci crede e ti mette mi piace
> 
> *capo delle forze armate di Kiev:
> ...


Ah beh grazie questo calcolo considera anche i territori occupati pre invasione, solitamente si discute di quello che è successo dopo
Comunque da quanto sapevo io la cifra più corretta è più vicina al 50% del territorio occupato dall'invasione 2022, ma gli ucraini riducono sempre i loro guadagni per fare pressione sugli americani e farsi mandare più armi


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2023)

Putin ha dichiarato di essere pronto al dialogo se Kiev riconosce nuove regioni russe.


----------



## Dexter (5 Gennaio 2023)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> E quale sarà il prossimo trend per terrorizzarci e controllarci che sta architettando l’ordine mondiale?


L'immigrazione clandestina controllata da due decenni da una specifica fazione, che ha in mano la totale gestione tramite coop di mafiosi e affini.
La magistratura completamente rossa e corrotta.
Qualche complotto del genere forse...Dopo escono su tutti i media Souhumarone e Bibbbbiano, e bisogna chiamare Chi l'ha visto per cercare certi utenti. Un po' come con la Juve no? Tutto un gombloddo, non c'è niente di vero, non esiste il sistema. Come col covid no? In fila per la sesta dose, con la tessera del PD nel taschino  vi adoro. Potremo chiedere alla lesbicazza che vogliono mettere a capo del partito, sicuramente lei sarà a conoscenza di queste informazioni da frikkettoni


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2023)

Erdogan dopo aver avuto un colloquio con Putin ha annunciato: Oggi parlerò anche con Zelensky.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Gennaio 2023)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Erdogan dopo aver avuto un colloquio con Putin ha annunciato: Oggi parlerò anche con Zelensky.



Quando Erdogan parla di passi avanti di solito il giorno dopo piovone bombe a ripetizione.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2023)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quando Erdogan parla di passi avanti di solito il giorno dopo piovone bombe a ripetizione.



Erdogan è un gran furbacchione, mangia da tutti e due i tavoli e si spaccia pure da mediatore.


----------

